# Passwortfeld + Datenbank



## purzelbaum_m (30. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Login Fenster mit Username und Password und natürlich die Möglichkeit, jmd. registrieren zu lassen... beim Passwordfeld gibt es das schöne Feld: PasswordField.. nun ist meine Frage, wie muss ich das auf der Seite von mySQL, mit dem ich arbeite lösen.. gibt es da auch ein eigenes Feld? oder nehme ich VARCHAR und verschlüssle das Passwort auf der Applikationsseite..??

Vielen Dank


----------



## foobar (30. Jun 2006)

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten:

1. Verschlüsselung in der Geschäftslogikschicht durch eine Hashfunktion z.b. MD5. Beim Einloggen wird dann das übergebene Passwort mit dem selben Algorithmus verschlüsselt un mit dem in der DB verglichen.

2. Das selbe Prinzip wie bei 1. jedoch mit Hilfe einer Hashfunktion in der DB. In MySql gibt es eine Funktion MD5.

3. Verschlüsselung durch DES in der Geschäftslogikschicht. Hat den Vorteil, das man das Passwort wieder decrypten und in der GUI anzeigen kann.

4. JAAS http://java.sun.com/products/jaas/


----------



## purzelbaum_m (30. Jun 2006)

danke


----------

